

Researchers uncover Tor-powered Skynet botnet - pjonesdotca
http://www.net-security.org/malware_news.php?id=2357
Rapid7 researchers have recently unearthed an unusual piece of malware that turned out to be crucial to the formation of an elusive botnet - dubbed Skynet by the researchers - whose existence has been documented in a very popular Reddit "I Am A" thread.
======
tarabukka
Isn't this blogspam? The original source is
[https://community.rapid7.com/community/infosec/blog/2012/12/...](https://community.rapid7.com/community/infosec/blog/2012/12/06/skynet-
a-tor-powered-botnet-straight-from-reddit)

------
xSwag
What? Using tor to run botnets is nothing new[1]

Edit: Apparently it's the same guy...[2]

[1]
[http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/sq7cy/iama_a_malware_c...](http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/sq7cy/iama_a_malware_coder_and_botnet_operator_ama/)

[2] [http://threatpost.com/en_us/blogs/tor-powered-botnet-
linked-...](http://threatpost.com/en_us/blogs/tor-powered-botnet-linked-
malware-coder-s-ama-reddit-121112)

~~~
runjake
This is why it's helpful to read the link before commenting. This fact is
mentioned in the very first sentence of the article.

 _Edit: The article wasn't changed. The first sentence was there in the
original the whole time. The commenter just didn't read the article well
enough._

------
alexhawdon
Skynet is the name of a military (leased by them, anyway) satellite
communications network used (amongst other things, I believe) to remotely
control drones around the world. A naming choice that shows its owners, whilst
being engaged in a deadly serious business, aren't completely without a sense
of humour...

~~~
marshray
Most folks associate it with the movie series Terminator.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Skynet_%28Terminator%29> : _Skynet is a
fictional, self-aware artificial intelligence system which features centrally
in the Terminator franchise and serves as the franchise's main antagonist ...
with its ultimate goal the extinction of the human race ... Skynet was
[originally] a computer system developed for the U.S. military by the defense
firm Cyberdyne Systems._

EDIT: _whoosh_

~~~
ryusage
That's where the "sense of humor" comment comes in.

------
Aco-
buzzwords get

